# Ant 2012



## Haardtfahrer (1. Dezember 2011)

Das Ant 2011 war ja sehr erfolgreich, aber irgendwie ist es extrem schwer, Informationen über die weiteren Entwicklungen zu erhalten, insbesondere wenn für 2012 ein neues Rad ansteht und die Ameise in der ganz engen Wahl sein soll! Bei den übrigen Anbietern muss jetzt bestellt werden, sonst ist der Markt wieder leer.

Ist es nicht möglich, dem darbenden Volk ein paar Brocken hinzuwerfen wie:


Präsentation des Ant 2012
Spezifikationen
Varianten
Preise
Gewicht

In dankbarer Erwartung

Haardtfahrer


----------



## fatmodul (2. Dezember 2011)

Hallo und danke für Dein Interesse am ANT!

Hier gibt es schon mal einen Ausblick was sich für 2012 tun wird:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/10/02/arbeitsgeraet-max-schumanns-fatmodul-ant-2012/

Die Rahmen werden voraussichtlich Anfang April verfügbar sein. Wir werden Anfang 2012 die endgültige Spezifikation festlegen und auf unserer Homepage (www.alpha-bikes.de) bzw. auch bei Facebook https://www.facebook.com/pages/ALPHA-BIKES/111523625562668bekanntgeben.

Bis dahin bitten wir noch um ein wenig Geduld!

Grüße von Alpha Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (2. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Anwort. 

Der Bericht war ja gerade das, was den Mund für 2012 wässrig machte. Die von mir bereits geschilderte Verfügbarkeit von Fahrrädern macht die Wartezeit dann nicht leichter. 

Werde dann nochmal den Artikel lesen und warten! Ich war sicher ein wenig drängelig, aber wenn Ihr ein solches Produkt zustande bringt, steigt m.E. auch der Bedarf der (zukünftigen) Kunden an Kommunikation. Sicher nicht einfach im Tagesgeschäft, wenn man kein Massenhersteller ist. Ein wenig mehr "traffic" auf den verschiedenen Kanälen wäre aber sicher kein Fehler. 

Gibt es Frühbucherrabatt?


----------



## fatmodul (3. Dezember 2011)

Guten Morgen!

Du hast sicher recht mit Deiner Kritik, wir arbeiten auch daran die Punkte die Du angesprochen hast zu verbessern!

Grüße von Alpha Bikes


----------



## playbike (4. Dezember 2011)

ich schließe mich meinem Vorredner an.
Das Ant wäre echt eine Alternative für mich gewesen.
Aber wenn ich schon wieder Liefertermin von April höre...
Wär aber trotzdem schön wenn Fatmodul hier ab und an uns mit Infos versorgen könnte.
Denn wenn sich jemand nach was neuem umsieht wird die Entscheidung sicherlich demnächst fallen.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (27. Januar 2014)

Push!


----------

